# Humidor



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a humidor I did recently, my first veneering project. I am not sure what the veneer is, but I liked it and a friend wanted a humidor,luckily there was barely enough to do the job.

The box is made out of poplar and veneered on the outside and lined with spanish cedar inside with a movable partition. 

The veneering is not perfect, I learned a lot. This is the first set of quadrant hinges I have done that was a learning experience too. 

Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Herb, very nice indeed.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice job Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

better than good enough for the mantel....


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Herb, beautiful work. I love the brass hardware, and I would love to be able to install hinges like that. The wood looks a lot like mahogany. What was the finish that you used? I take it that since it is a humidor that you don't finish the inside.
Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job as always, Herb. I'll bet those hinges are hard to do.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kywoodchopper said:


> Hi Herb, beautiful work. I love the brass hardware, and I would love to be able to install hinges like that. The wood looks a lot like mahogany. What was the finish that you used? I take it that since it is a humidor that you don't finish the inside.
> Malcolm / Kentucky USA


That is why it is my first stab at doing those hinges.They aren't really that hard, but it will take a few more for me to get it down pat.
The first mistake I made was not sizing the ends of the box thick enough. It takes minimum of 1/2"and a little thicker doesn't hurt.
Mine were around 3/8" plus the veneer. So the mortise for the hinge was terribly close to the edge.
I made a template that was recommended on the internet and it can be flipped for the lid and the opposite side. I made the back of the cutout wider so I could start the router outside the box and feed it into the cut then out again to stop it. That eliminates any screw ups trying to plunge the router. Then I drilled the deep hole with a brad point drill bit.
When I was sanding the veneer it had sort of an oily sawdust like maybe teak? The thick solid moldings for the top and base are mahogany stained "General" Prairie Wheat to blend it in color to the veneer. then a coat of water based polyurethane for the final finish and polished with Meguiar's wax. 

Yes the insde is unfinished, in theory the spanish cedar is supposed to buffer the humidity to keep the cigars fresh., I left it up to the owner to select and install the humidifier and hygrometer?

This wasn't what I regard as my best work, but the new owner was happy.

Herb


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very well done, Herb! Eye-catching!
Sid.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice job Herb. My son wants to build one for his cigars. One day, he might actually get started on it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice job can not tell that you veneered it for a first time that is. Excellent job


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd be more than pleased to store my cigars there. 

Well done.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Good work, Herb. If there are mistakes, they don't show.

Darryl


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You're a brave soul, Herb! My Dad always used to tell my Mom, "Don't try new recipes out on company."
You've got horse shoes; Great job on the veneering, and the interior!


----------

